# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Khách nước ngoài chia sẻ 5 cách khám phá Sài Gòn - Du lịch Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Vi vu trên xe hai bánh, vào nhà hàng trong những con hẻm, thưởng thức ẩm thực như người địa phương hay đến xem biểu diễn nghệ thuật ở Nhà hát lớn thành phố...*

5 trải nghiệm dưới đây được chuyên trang du lịch nổi tiếng SkyScanner gợi ý cho du khách.

*Tham quan Sài Gòn trên những chiếc xe hai bánh*


Ở một thành phố mà hầu hết người dân đều đi xe máy, thì không có cách nào tốt hơn việc sử dụng những chiếc xe hai bánh chạy lòng vòng khám phá và tận hưởng không khí nơi đây. Nếu bạn không biết cách để lái xe thì đừng lo lắng, dịch vụ tour du lịch XO (một dịch vụ tour du lịch bằng xe máy tất cả do nữ là tài xế) sẽ đưa bạn đi tham quan thành phố, ngắm cảnh, mua sắm, ăn uống hoặc những nơi bạn cần đến. Nếu bạn thích mạo hiểm, muốn trải nghiệm đường phố ở Sài Gòn, hãy tự tin thuê một chiếc xe máy giá rẻ để khám phá thành phố theo cách riêng của mình.

*Ghé thăm những công viên kỳ quặc*

Không giống như các công viên chủ đề tiêu biểu khác, công viên giải trí Suối Tiên nằm ở quận 9 của Sài Gòn được lấy cảm hứng từ văn hoá và những nhân vật trong Phật giáo. Đến đây, bạn đừng quên ghé đến Unicorn Palace, nó sẽ tạo cho bạn nhiều cảm xúc thú vị như trên thiên đường.

*Lang thang ở các nhà hàng trong ngõ hẻm*


Khi bạn tản bộ trên những con phố ở Sài Gòn, đừng e ngại khi phải đi vào một nhà hàng nằm ẩn mình sâu trong những con phố nhỏ, ngõ hẻm. Nếu bạn chưa chắc chắn để bắt đầu tìm kiếm, hãy ghé qua quán Café Trầm, ngay lập tức sẽ đưa bạn vào một khung cảnh ngoài trời đẹp với những khu vườn tươi tốt, rợp bóng cây xanh.

*Xem một chương trình tại Nhà hát thành phố*

Thay vì dành thời gian tìm kiếm các chương trình nghệ thuật ở đâu đó, hãy tới Nhà hát thành phố (còn được gọi là Nhà hát lớn Sài Gòn) và mua một vé để xem một chương trình, ngay cả khi bạn không thể phát âm được nó. Xem một buổi trình diễn ở đây có giá cả rất phải chăng và bạn có thể chìm đắm trong không gian đặc biệt với nội thất hoành tráng và lối kiến trúc thời Pháp thuộc độc đáo.

*Thưởng thức ẩm thực giống như người dân địa phương*


Chúng tôi thường được khuyên là không nên thưởng thức nhiều món ăn đường phố ở đây. Nhưng sự thật là món ăn đường phố mới tuyệt vời. Hãy thoải mái tận hưởng và thưởng thức chúng mà đừng ngại lý do gì cả. Thường thì nơi đây có rất nhiều món ngon địa phương bày bán ở lề đường hay trong các khu chợ rất dễ cho bạn tìm kiếm để thưởng thức.

Theo ngoisao

Để tham quan Sài Gòn bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *tour tham quan Sai Gon 1 ngay (Gia 140.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------

